# Weather



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Maybe we should all be heading South East?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Berlin*

Yeah, I noticed Berlin was 25 degrees the other day.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Colder*

And it is getting colder.

And we are off outdoor swimming in the Netherlands countryside this weekend.


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trev, I can send you a couple of wet suits along with the spare lamps :lol: 
Sounds like fun though, where is it
Mike


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Got to say it has been a bit hit or miss the last couple of weeks,back to France tomorrow for a bit of the same.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Head to SW France;


Wednesday 21C cloudy morning, sunny afternoon

Thursday 29C, sun all day long

Friday 25C sun all day long

will that do for the time being?

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*where*



MiketheWelshman said:


> Hi Trev, I can send you a couple of wet suits along with the spare lamps :lol:
> Sounds like fun though, where is it
> Mike


Klein Vink is the Campsite and Thermal Baths at Bad Arcen.

The Campsite is ACSI Camping card €12. But was full when we arrived as it was Dutch Holidays (Queens Birthday and Liberation Day in the same week).

Klein Vink

You can book in advance and the site will send you a credit card size barrier key in advance, so you can turn up after reception hours.

TM


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

*Roasting in Piedmont*

Currently hiding sat in van in Vercelli, Piedmont, Italy and it's 'ot. I like it 'ot, but not this 'ot. 30 degrees C on the temperature gauge in the van, and the sun is beating down on the rice fields around us. Cheers, Jay


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sure is hot here in Albir too.26c. more to come as well.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Roasting in Piedmont*



OurTour said:


> Currently hiding sat in van in Vercelli, Piedmont, Italy and it's 'ot. I like it 'ot, but not this 'ot. 30 degrees C on the temperature gauge in the van, and the sun is beating down on the rice fields around us. Cheers, Jay


Rice Fields!>?


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

we are officially in a heatwave !! temps in the shade 33 in sun more like 40 something and not much wind !! even locals are saying its hot !!prob 50 at midday !!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*was*

Was considering France for 12 days. But going to cancel unless the weather books up.

TM


----------

